# Fed my Betta a spider...



## Noctredors (Jul 20, 2013)

Today i found a weird looking spider in my basement. It was small, and grey. I live way up north in Minnesota, and it is cold right now so finding spiders is really rare because of the cold, so there are barely any spiders. I got very excited and decided to feed it to my betta. lol. 

I cut its long legs off. After i cut all its legs off it was still alive, i threw it into my tank. It started to twitch in the water. My Betta gobbled it up in like 2 seconds, and it looked like he loved it. 

OK now for my question... Is it safe to feed my Betta spiders?


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

ohmygosh hahaha how's he doing? I wondered the same thing. Flushed the spider instead of feeding it to my little shark.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

"cut off its long legs" okay, nightmares.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Buahahaha! Awesome! And I have no idea if it's safe or not. 

PS: I live in MN too 8D way down south though. =P


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow... That is disturbing o_0


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

lol i think its fine. I'm sure that wild bettas eat spiders that some to the surface! really creepy, but safe


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

That... sounds creepy. I don't think I would have been able to rip apart the limbs of a spider and then throw it in while it was still alive. I won't even touch one. xD

However, I do think the betta must have loved it. I'm sure if a fruit fly passed over my tank and there was no lid, he'd leap up and gobble it up right away.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Ewww!! LOL


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol my boyfriend feeds gnats to his betta cause he always finds them by his plants, and his betta loves them. I think it's a pretty natural thing for them to eat.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

LOOOL you should have asked this question before you fed your betta the spider xD


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't understand what you all think might happen. It ate a spider - they eat insects, so I'm sure spiders are on the menu too. Legs and all  However, I think you did the right thing removing the legs. It's not disturbing.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Jaysee, I think most people are disturbed by the fact that the op cut the legs off a live spider beforehand. A lot of people know insects are fine for bettas, as they are insectivores, but maybe there was some concern for the betta if the spider was too large for its mouth and was then bitten? Or maybe, due to the volume of people with insect/arachnid related phobias there was a general feeling of Nope in the responses. I wouldn't take it too literally.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

My guy ate a misquito that made the mistake of going in his water...It was fun to watch.


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I'm probably the only person who's first reaction was "Poor spider!" lol


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Angelafish said:


> I think I'm probably the only person who's first reaction was "Poor spider!" lol


yep, you're the only one xD


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

Angelafish said:


> I think I'm probably the only person who's first reaction was "Poor spider!" lol


Nope, that was my first thought too.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Angelafish said:


> I think I'm probably the only person who's first reaction was "Poor spider!" lol


Not the only one!!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

LOL, kind of a harsh way to go for the spider but I'm sure the betta loved it. I think I did the same thing a while back with a small black ant but I left it's legs attached...it didn't stand a chance O_O 

Despite the spider's torturous demise I'd also be afraid the legs would be too large for the betta to swallow so I think you had the right idea.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

Blehhhh I hate spiders. Yuck now I can't get that icky feeling off.

Anyway, I think the risk with feeding insects that you haven't cultured yourself is that they might be carrying some disease or parasite that you don't know about. But like everyone said, Betta in the wild eat wild insects so he should be fine. I'd also say it depends on the type of spider since some may have venom that might not be dangerous to humans but to smaller animals?

Just going off logic here, though honestly there shouldn't be much to worry about. My kitties eat spiders all day and I can't stop them from doing it >.>


----------

